# Yellowstone trip ???



## uop1497 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello,

We are heading to Yellowstone next week. We will stay at Island Park Village Resort . Here is my questions

1) Do we need a mid size SUV or Standard SUV . I was told standard SUV has 4 wheel drive, DH only know how to drive 2 wheel drive. Will that be a big problem for him to drive a 4 wheels drive  car in snow condition . Does 4 wheel drive car do not need chain in snow weather

2) We fly into Salt lake and rent a car at airport to drive to this resort . Does anyone have experience in renting a car with Enterprise at Salt lake airport

3) How is the weather in Idaho current. Is there a lot of snow falling already in the area. Can anyone please update me . 

4) Which building #and room numbers (at Island Park Village Resort), we should request for our 2 bedroom. I read Tripadvisor posting, there seems to be more negative about this resort .

5) Where should we do our grocery shopping. Any Costco near by Island Park Village Resort .

6) Please recommended for clothes packing. DH feel we do not need to carry our snow pant & boot with us on this trip

7) I know the park will official close on Nov 2nd, does it mean everything in the park like restaurant, gift shop ect will be closed.

I am keeping my finger cross and hope there will not be a lot of snow falling during our trip there .Please suggest more things if you feel we must have during our trip . Thank you for reading


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 22, 2014)

4WD drives pretty much like any other vehicle except there will likely be a switch to engage the other wheels. Get the size that fits your family/luggage requirements. The rental center at ALL is either right across from the baggage claim or there is a shuttle. Iirc, you cross a bridge to it. They are very used to people inexperienced with driving on snow. It's a ski town. If you check www.weather.gov and put Island Park, ID or West Yellowstone, MT in the search window, you will get current conditions and forecasts for a week ahead.

It won't make much difference as to unit at the resort. They are all 4 plex buildings. If it matters to you upstairs or down, call and ask. I don't imagine there will be much demand there over park closing week. When it's closed, it's closed. All services close, they stop maintaining the roads. It won't happen right away, but that area can get 20 feet of snow.

Idaho Falls, a bit over an hour from IPV will be the closest place with big supermarkets with low prices. No Costco though. There are 2 smallish supermarkets in West Yellowstone, and a surprisingly well stocked c-store across the street from the resort entrance, but prices are high.

I would be sure to have warm clothes, boots, gloves, hats. A sudden storm could force you to spend some time left to your own resources before someone comes looking for you. Don't go into the park in the dark. Let someone know where you are going, and when to expect you back. There is no cell service in the park.

I don't want to frighten you, but this is not a place to trifle with this late in the year. It may not be officially winter yet, but it can happen suddenly, intensely, and unexpectedly.

It is possible that you will have a wonderful, Indian Summer experience with this adventure, but preparation for the worst should be taken. The town of West Yellowstone- 22 miles from IPV will have all the restaurants, gift shops, etc. that you could want. It just is not the park.

Jim


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 22, 2014)

uop1497 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are heading to Yellowstone next week. We will stay at Island Park Village Resort . Here is my questions
> 
> ...



Noting you are from CA and may not have experience in driving in ice or snow:
1.  4 WD will help get you out of the ditch but overconfidence in 4WD might get you into the ditch more easily.  If you aren't experienced driving in snow, the 4WD won't make much of a difference.  The main thing is slow and steady; no sudden turns or heavy braking.   4WD just means all 4 wheels are engaged so if one ends up in the ditch or a skid, the other 3 can help pull it out.  However, if all 4 skid on ice, you will still slide.  
6.  weather:  highs are forecast in the 40's and lows below freezing.  It might snow overnight, but the more likely problem will be black ice in the morning.   Snow is easier to deal with than black ice.  At least with snow, you can get a little traction.  So be aware of the temperature when heading out in the morning.   You might want the snow clothes for warmth if you are used to warm temperatures.  
7:  Check the park webpage and note that some of the roads are already closed for the winter.  When they close the park, they close the roads and then let the snow pile up for access by snowmobile.  On Nov 2, all roads will be closed except the north and NE entrance; no access to Old Faithful etc.  And frankly, of course the gift shops etc are closed.

Sue


----------



## uop1497 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you for your advice . 

I know I made a mistake booking my trip so late. However, I keep hoping it will not be that bad and try to have a good time with my family at this resort.

Today,  I was informed by mail that  Island Park Village Resort has their clubhouse closed.  The pool, sauna, fitness center, hot tub and steam room will no longer be available to guests. 

I know Yellowstone will closed on 11/2/2014 .Please suggest what else we can do in this area .


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2014)

Between Island Park Village and Yellowstone Park is the town of West Yellowstone, Montana.  It is the closest urban area to where you're staying where you can expect services to be open.  It's a town of maybe 80 square blocks, with businesses of all types.  They have a grocery store, restaurants, coffee stands, shopping for all sorts of things you may or may not want, and most important of all:  It is where the west entrance to Yellowstone Park is located.  You have to drive through West Yellowstone to get into the park.  Consider it the base camp for anything you're going to be doing during your visit.  Island Park Village is an EASY drive 20 or so miles down a well-maintained paved highway.

Having said that, you asked about the weather.  This link shows the weather in West Yellowstone right now, and over the next several days.  It doesn't look all that bad, so you should be fine, as long as you pay attention to things.  http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=west+yellowstone,+mt

Take note that as you're driving around inside Yellowstone, the roads are much narrower, some paving is more broken up, and the elevation changes quickly.  So the higher you go up, the colder it will be, and the more chance there may be for ice and snow.  It's nothing to panic about, but it is something to be aware of.  Slow down, and you'll likely be just fine.

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 23, 2014)

West Yellowstone entrance, along with all other entrances, EXCEPT the north entrance close NOV 3.  

Not sure when exactly 'next week' is in your statement.  It could be closing real soon.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2014)

Also, don't take Trip Advisor negative reviews too seriously. My experience with TA reviews is people often have an axe to grind, so complain about the least little thing, painting a darker picture than what is really there. Island Park Village is like a quiet neighborhood condo complex.  The units aren't fancy, but they are clean and comfortable.  The fireplaces provide a great ambiance, and the beds are quite comfortable.  Is it a Hilton or Marriott?  Absolutely not.  Is it Motel 6?  Absolutely not. It's an average to better, comfortable place to eat and sleep in between forays out to explore the Yellowstone area.  I know without asking you did not book Island Park Village so you could sit around the resort all day. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2014)

uop1497 said:


> Today,  I was informed by mail that  Island Park Village Resort has their clubhouse closed.  The pool, sauna, fitness center, hot tub and steam room will no longer be available to guests.
> 
> I know Yellowstone will closed on 11/2/2014 .Please suggest what else we can do in this area .



Yes, Island Park Village has had it's (ahem) difficulties between the timeshare owners (I am one), and the whole lot owners. They wanted the timeshare owners to pay 51/52nds of the cost of the golf course/clubhouse/pool complex while the full time owners paid 1/52nd. Put another way, the lot owners paid the same as if they owned one week of timeshare. The timeshare owners have split from the whole owners group, resulting in lower MFs, but no clubhouse use. 

The condos are as described elsewhere, nice, comfortable, well equipped, with fireplaces, and really good kitchens to prepare meals in. There is a good, Western themed saloon/restaurant next door (easy walk). The village of Island Park is several miles long, but only a few hundred yards wide. Businesses congregate at the intersections with US 20. 

Things to do.... Well, my week there is the third week in July, so the options are going to be different. I doubt you'll be rafting the rivers. You may be able to tour the Railroad Ranch- formerly owned by the Harriman family- owners of Union Pacific Railroad. Idaho State park now. Just down Big Springs Road that passes the resort is, you guessed it, Big Spring. One of the largest fres springs in the world. The Henry's Fork of the Snake river comes out of the ground whole, and perhaps 100 feet across. Ducks, Geese, huge trout abound. I've seen moose there several times.

If you get into Yellowstone before it closes, you can see Old Faithful, the Norris Geyser Basin, the Grand  Canyon of the Yellowstone. Keep a watch for Elk, Bison, Wolves, eagles and on and on. The wildlife should be down closer to the roads. You can only see about 5% of Yellowstone from ANY road, so if you don- or can't get out and hike, you'll miss a lot. The good thing about going as late as you are, is that you won't be bothered by crowds. Of course after it closes, Yellowstone reverts back to the natural state it has always had. Assuming the roads are clear, you can go back to lower elevation, at Ashton then make your way over to Jackson Hole, Wyoming. The roads are open and maintained, but if it's storming, I wouldn't recommend going. 

Just be careful, plan on a lot of driving, and be prepared. Don't let the car get below 1/2 full of gas, and take warm clothes.

Jim


----------



## uop1497 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for more good tips. I would like to know if any gas station inside the park. If so, do you know where is the gas station location . We will be at the park the first week of November. I have been keep a close eye on the weather and hoping for the very best . I will bring winter clothes as suggested just in case.

Not sure how much we can see on this trip, the park map show, some roads inside the park already closed. We will be there the first week of Novembers. So, We have only two days to see the park before the west entrance will be closed.

If I drive up to Island Park Village from Salt Lake City, does entrance to the resort is easy to spot. Although we had GPS, I would like to know upfront just in case.

Thank you


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2014)

There is gas in the park at Old Faithful or Canyon. Those will close with the park, but there is gas at the c-store near IPV, and in West Yellowstone. The resort is easy to locate at Big Spring Road. It's just off US 20.

In 2 days you can see some of the park. Day 1, I'd go into the park and head to Old Faithful, with stops at Firehole and all the geysers indicated on the map the Rangers give you at the entrance. Backtrack to IPV. Day 2, come back in and go the other way at Madison jct. And head to Canyon, with stops at Norris and Steamboat geyser. There are big lodges at both Old Faithful and at Canyon with restaurants and gift shops. What will still be operating on closing days,you'll have to find out. I'd take sandwiches and drinks. The roads are 2 lane, paved, and the speed limit is 45 inside the park.

On another day, you might circle around through Driggs, Idaho and into Grand Teton park from the Jackson Hole Wyoming side, of course weather permitting.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 24, 2014)

And Grand Tetons are something very well worth seeing.  Since you'll be shut out of the West Entrance after a few days, I agree with Jim's suggestion to head towards Jackson Hole, weather permitting.  The whole area is beautiful, IMO.

Jackson is a fun place to visit--lots of shops and galleries if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 24, 2014)

The south and West entrances are also closing on Nov 2.  So getting to the Tetons via the park is going to be impossible.  I think you would have to drive out through N. UT and then back east to Jackson Hole.  I think it might be a long long drive.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 24, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> The south and West entrances are also closing on Nov 2.  So getting to the Tetons via the park is going to be impossible.  I think you would have to drive out through N. UT and then back east to Jackson Hole.  I think it might be a long long drive.



Not so far as all that. About an hour from IPV to Ashton, then about 1 1/2 hours over Teton Pass into Jackson. I wouldn't do it in a snow storm, but it's good, well maintained all weather highway. In fact, you get views of the Tetons that you can't get any other way. Jackson is a kinda fun place. I might be tempted to overnight there.

But yes, you can't go to Grand Teton Park via Yellowstone after they close the roads for winter.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 24, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Also, don't take Trip Advisor negative reviews too seriously....The units aren't fancy, but they are clean and comfortable.  The fireplaces provide a great ambiance, and the beds are quite comfortable.  Is it a Hilton or Marriott?  Absolutely not.  Is it Motel 6?  Absolutely not. It's an average to better, comfortable place to eat and sleep in between forays out to explore the Yellowstone area.  I know without asking you did not book Island Park Village so you could sit around the resort all day.
> Dave



I agree.  My wife and I stayed at IPV a few years ago while visiting Yellowstone.  She's pretty picky, we both liked the resort and were happy with our trade.  

I'd trust the reviews here on TUG more than those on TripAdvisor.


----------



## uop1497 (Oct 25, 2014)

Does anyone know If the facilities in Yellowstone is closed, does public restroom still open for use inside the park? If so, do they have toilet paper and running water?

For 2 days in Yellow stone, please suggest the best itinerary . This is our first trip and I do not know which sight seeing is still available there to see.

Regarding Grand Teton Park, If the weather permit, we would like to see part of it in this trip if possible. Can you please recommend what to see there as a must for sight seeing . Thank you


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 25, 2014)

Here is the Nat'l Park Service guide to Yellowstone, including current conditions, road closures, etc. http://www.nps.gov/yell/index.htm My suggestion for what to do is in post #10. There are maps, etc.

If the park is closed, there is a gate across the road. No need to worry about running water or toilet paper. You aren't going into the park. Period.

I mentioned getting to Grand Teton Nat'l Park. From IPV, head back toward Idaho Falls on Hwy 20, after the big hill down from the caldera into the town of Ashton, ID, head toward Driggs (it's well marked) and then follow the signs to Jackson WY. They are good 2 lane highways. It should be about 2 1/2 hours over to Jackson, and Grand Teton Nat'l Park is just outside the town. Stop at the Elk Preserve Visitor's center. Jenny Lake has a good visitor's center too. Grand Teton Park also closes Nov 3, 2014. Here's a link: http://www.nps.gov/grte/planyourvisit/hours.htm

I should mention that one entrance fee $25 +$12 per person over 16 provides entry to both parks for 7 days, even if the road is closed and you can't actually drive from one park into the other.

I seem to remember mentioning to you that this plan is awfully late in the year. Here's a reminder of that thread: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211558 We will hope for a good experience for you and that you see some wildlife without experiencing anything negative. Like bears that are busy foraging, and trying to fatten up before they settle in for a long winter's hibernation. 

All the best!

Jim


----------



## uop1497 (Oct 27, 2014)

Jim, 
Yes, it was me and I made a mistake in booking this trip so late . 

The website saying the west entrance will closed on November 3rd . That means I have only 2 fulls days to visit the park. I hope for the best weather so that we can see a little bit of Yellowstone . We will come back to revisit again in Summer time 

Can you please suggest where I should book our hotel / cabin stay in Jackson . 

Thank you


----------



## Laurie (Oct 27, 2014)

The road between north and northeast entrances is open past Nov 4, so that's a third full day you can have inside Yellowstone, assuming weather's OK. So you could save both Mammoth Hot Springs and Lamar Valley to visit after the 4th - you'll just have to drive farther to get in.  There are cabin rentals in Silver Gate, if that helps. It's also possible you could walk to Tower Falls from Tower Junction, I'm not sure of the distance. Have you studied the park map?

Also, I just read that the roads are closing on Nov 4 of this year, not Nov 3 or 2. I guess you mean you have Sunday and Monday as the 2 full days to visit from the west entrance?

You could book an individual wildlife tour with http://www.wolftracker.com/ after the roads are closed, they pick up at the north entrance - they are expensive but if you do have snow, that could increase your chances of spotting wolves which are hard to see. Check because they also have group tours starting Nov 6, but those include accommodations.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 27, 2014)

uop1497 said:


> Can you please suggest where I should book our hotel / cabin stay in Jackson .
> 
> Thank you



You won't have trouble finding lodging in Jackson. I'd just pick one from TripAdvisor. Look at the reviews. The summer tourism season is over, and skiing hasn't started up yet, so any place that's open will have vacancies.

Remember, Grand Teton Nat'l Park closes the same day as Yellowstone, so you won't be able to enter G.T. either. Of course, you'll be able to see those magnificent mountains from anywhere in the area, just not climb on them.

Even though you will have limited time actually inside the parks, lots of the views and wildlife can be experienced around the outside of them. Dress warmly. Take the 'scenic route' from IPV down to Ashton. Stop and walk the trails down to both Upper and Lower Mesa Falls. They're pretty impressive.

This late trip may make you want to come back earlier in the season. There are more crowds, but everything is open. June through August is prime season. The crowds thin out in September. Snowmobiling into the parks in full-on winter is another great way to experience them.

Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 28, 2014)

uop1497 said:


> Jim,
> Yes, it was me and I made a mistake in booking this trip so late .
> 
> The website saying the west entrance will closed on November 3rd . That means I have only 2 fulls days to visit the park. I hope for the best weather so that we can see a little bit of Yellowstone . We will come back to revisit again in Summer time
> ...



RCI (as of now) has a 1 bd sleeps 6 for Nov. 2-9 for only 6 TPU.  At Jackson Hole Raquet Club.
Great deal if you have access to RCI.


----------



## uop1497 (Oct 28, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Remember, Grand Teton Nat'l Park closes the same day as Yellowstone, so you won't be able to enter G.T. either. Of course, you'll be able to see those magnificent mountains from anywhere in the area, just not climb on them.
> 
> Even though you will have limited time actually inside the parks, lots of the views and wildlife can be experienced around the outside of them. Dress warmly. Take the 'scenic route' from IPV down to Ashton. Stop and walk the trails down to both Upper and Lower Mesa Falls. They're pretty impressive.
> 
> ...



Jim,
How far is the scenic route. Where is the trail to upper and lower Mesa fall located. Are they located in Targhee National Forest ? Not sure if this road still open during our visit .Any road sign showing the location of this trail on the road.  According to this link (http://www.distance-cities.com/distance-island-park-id-to-ashton-id) , the distance between IPV to Ashton only 27 miles . 

We have our PGS on this trip but I would like to know in case we may miss it. 

I have been studied Yellowstone map for a few days now. I printed a lot information to take with us . I also like to know do I need to buy bear spray to take with us before entering the park. Do I need bug spray as well?

Muranojo,

Thanks for letting me know availability about Jackson Hole Raquet Club .


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 28, 2014)

uop1497 said:


> Jim,
> How far is the scenic route. Where is the trail to upper and lower Mesa fall located. Are they located in Targhee National Forest ?
> 
> We have our PGS on this trip but I would like to know in case we may miss it.
> ...



The scenic route is well marked route 47. It is not far, and will be open after the parks close. It turns off East near Harriman State Park. There are signs to the falls overlooks. Upper is much closer to the trail.

You won't need bug spray, and I doubt you'll be hiking far enough from the car to need bear spray.


----------



## uop1497 (Oct 29, 2014)

Can you please suggest a few good restaurants in Jackson Hole or in the town near by. Thank you.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 29, 2014)

Tripadvisor has listings for reviews of the best restaurants in Jackson.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 29, 2014)

Hard to say without preferences. There is a LOT of game meals. Elk, Bison steaks, trout and the like. Then there is the historic Wort Hotel with it's Silver dollar bar. Ind (though I don't know if they are still operating, but the 'cowboy' dutch-oven chuck-wagon trail rides and dinners are memorable. I wouldn't expect 'Chez Paree' frou-frou in Jackson. Bison and baked potatoes are more like it.

Ji m


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 29, 2014)

Deleted. never mind.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 31, 2014)

OP, please be careful. The weather forecast this weekend for the Yellowstone area is very wintery. Highs barely above freezing with 1-3" of snow Saturday night and more on Sunday. The good news is it should get better after then. The bad news is the parks will be closed. 

With these conditions, I can't see it being much of a vacation and would cancel. 

Jim


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 31, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> OP, please be careful. The weather forecast this weekend for the Yellowstone area is very wintery. Highs barely above freezing with 1-3" of snow Saturday night and more on Sunday. The good news is it should get better after then. The bad news is the parks will be closed.
> 
> With these conditions, I can't see it being much of a vacation and would cancel.
> 
> Jim



I want to echo Jim's concerns.  I've been thinking about your plans and worried that you might end up in trouble.  From reading your posts, I am under the impression that you have little experience with mountain driving and rural areas where the roads are typically closed in the winter.  You are heading for an area that can be very dangerous and needs to be treated with respect.  If you get stuck in the snow, there may not be anybody around to help or any cell service to call for help.  Given the weather, you aren't going to see Yellowstone this trip.   Frankly, a change of plans is called for.  Perhaps heading south from Salt Lake to St George which typically gets the best weather in the area might be a good idea or just exploring Salt Lake for a week.  You will end up having a better time over being stuck inside your condo waiting for the snow to stop and the roads to be plowed.  
If you do go, and the roads are clear, make sure to check a map and avoid those roads that are closed in the winter; stick to the main roads.  And check with locals before heading out.  We've all heard of tragic situations where somebody trusted their gps on routes that would have been fine in the summer but not in the winter.  

Sue


----------



## LLW (Nov 1, 2014)

I would change plans, to go to warmer areas, instead of into Yellowstone. There are plenty of good sights to see if you go south.

If you do decide to go into snowy or icy areas, please let the resort or other people know of where you are going, and when you plan to be back, before you leave. Register whenever there is a registering station. If your car gets stuck, do NOT leave the car. Wait for help to come, summoned by the people who know when you are supposed to be returning, and are not retuning on time.

Conditions may look good but may change rather quickly within a short time and distance. Take an abundance of caution - extra, warm clothing and blankets, extra high energy food, drinking water, matches, flashlights, windshield fluids........... Have plenty of gas in the tank - do not let it go below half tank. Be prepared.

Please post when you are safe.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2014)

*uop1497*

We are on pins and needles. By now you should have traveled to SLC, rented your SUV and either gone to IPV as planned or cancelled and gone somewhere else. it's been snowing most of the weekend, the parks are closed. So what happened? Let us know.

Jim


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 3, 2014)

It also made the new today that there were gusts up to 70 miles an hour, and several tractor trailers were blown over near SLC.

I wonder too what happened to the OP


----------

